# Bugie



## Luca82 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...ora è passato circa un mese, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire...


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2013)

28-7-4 = 17

praticamente ha avuto solo te o quasi. sto tizio evidentemente ci ha saputo fare puntando su questo fatto e lei ci è cascata come una pera

ma che tu potessi spiarle il telefono,lei lo sapeva?

peraltro,se dopo essere stata sgamata,continua a sentirsi/vedersi con uno che la fomenta a lasciarti,direi che la situazione è più grave del previsto.

attaccala al muro e dille che non accetti di essere messo in discussione.


----------



## devastata (7 Settembre 2013)

E' già difficile, quasi impossibile, perdonare un tradimento, non riesco a capire come si possa anche solo pensarlo dopo 'averla sentita' fare sesso con l'altro. Inoltre persevera. Lasciala subito, sei giovane e meriti di meglio.

Se riesce a stare mesi senza avere rapporti intimi con te, NON ti ama ne ti desidera, solo sensi di colpa.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
> Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...ora è passato circa un mese, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire...



A volte non so che scrivere, nè riesco a immaginarmi certe situazioni, arrivo a volte a pensare che è tutto un bluff.


----------



## Luca82 (7 Settembre 2013)

E' proprio cosi "Ultimo", anche a me sembra tutto un grunde bluff...non so piu cosa pensare...che amarezza


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
> Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...*ora è passato circa un mese*, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora *lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire*...


Anche tu non fai altro che mentire.
Perché non le dici tutto quello che sai e come lo sai?
Finirebbe tutto? E come può continuare così?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2013)

Siete giovani, non avete figli (grazie al cielo..e spero non ti venga in mente di farne uno), lei lavora (e non hai idea del vantaggio)...ma che aspetti a lasciarla?

Lei non sta nel pallone, si sta semplicemente crogiolando nella fantastica situazione dell'essere desiderata da due uomini. 

Comunque c'è una cosa che non mi convince:


> mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui


 Sono due ragazze (lei compresa) e lui a lavoro...ma che bisogno ha  di chiamarlo quando lo ha appena salutato?  Non potrebbe andarsi a prendere un caffè con lui? 
Ma sei sicuro sia lui?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siete giovani, non avete figli (grazie al cielo..e spero non ti venga in mente di farne uno), lei lavora (e non hai idea del vantaggio)...ma che aspetti a lasciarla?
> 
> Lei non sta nel pallone, si sta semplicemente crogiolando nella fantastica situazione dell'essere desiderata da due uomini.
> 
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## tesla (7 Settembre 2013)

ma quale programma permette di sentire l'audio? 
è una follia averlo inventato (se esiste veramente) averlo installato e soprattutto ascoltare! 
c'è un limite a tutto credo, ma non per la privacy, ma per quello che ci si auto-infligge


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
> Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...ora è passato circa un mese, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire...


ciao,
ma come fai a volerla ancora tra i piedi? non capisco proprio.. cosa perdi se te ne vai? non sai dove andare? ma dille che si vergogni! no, questa se ne va in giro ancora tranquilla con il culo seduto in due sedie, boh! e tu ti preoccupi che soffra pure...
mi ricordi uno di un 3d di qualche settimana fa.. fatti un giro nella stora di bender, così ti vien voglia di mollarla!

ma poi, chi cavolo è che mette in commercio 'sta attrezzatura da spionaggio stile 007? che roba brutta, mi viene l'ansia.. mi vuoi dire che c'è qualcuno che potrebbe controllare dove sono e cosa sto dicendo? beh, spero non lo abbia fatto il mio capo altrimenti ne sì che ne sente di belle!!

scusa se sono stata un po' troppo dura, oggi sono piuttosto acida. immotivatamente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
> Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...ora è passato circa un mese, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire...


Ciao Luca!

Se c'è qualcosa di peggio che essere traditi, probabilmente è l'essere traditi con sciatteria e trasandatezza.
Chi ti tradisce con impegno e con attenzione, con maestria e cura dei dettagli, ti tradisce con amore.
Di fronte all'amore, tutto si ridimensiona, anche la mancanza di verità, anche la mancanza di fede.
Se qualcuno ti tiene amorevolmente nella bambagia, ti vuole bene, magari a modo suo, ma ti vuole veramente bene.
Chi ti vuole bene, ti protegge, anche da sé stesso e dalle proprie debolezze, perchè ti vuole tenere al suo fianco.
Di chi non ti vuol perdere devi riconoscere il buono e vedere se ti può bastare, oppure lasciarlo con una carezza.

Se la tua lei è falsa, bugiarda e noncurante, probabilmente non tiene a te e non ti vuole bene.
Chi ti vuole bene non si fa udire mentre geme tra le braccia di un altro uomo che le spergiura amore tra le cosce.
Di queste donne c'è da aver paura, un terrore sacro, perchè queste ti avvelenano la vita e la minestra che mangi.
Se non riescono a far qualcosa bene, ma loro non sono brave quasi in nulla, e vengono scoperte vanno nel panico.
Chi va nel panico perde la testa, chi non ha testa è una bestia e le bestie graffiano gli occhi e mordono alla gola.
Di tutte le belve, esse sono le peggiori e le più schifose e viscide: senza arte, senza cuore e senza cervello!

Non escludo comunque che possiate vivere felici fino alla vecchiaia!
Lei, tu e gli altri.

Ciao!


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2013)

prossimamente, un satellite per le immagini in diretta? 


tesla ha detto:


> ma quale programma permette di sentire l'audio?
> è una follia averlo inventato (se esiste veramente) averlo installato e soprattutto ascoltare!
> *c'è un limite a tutto credo, ma non per la privacy, ma per quello che ci si auto-infligge*


sono dubbiosa quanto te, ma sono d'accordo con il neretto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> prossimamente, un satellite per le immagini in diretta?
> 
> 
> sono dubbiosa quanto te, ma sono d'accordo con il neretto.


Lo voglio....lo voglio....che tutto il mondo mi veda...finchè ciulo....ah grandio...quale nuovo immensa scelleratezza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però cosa mi succede se metto su youtube i filmeti che nel corso della vita ho fatto?
Cioè si arrabbiano tanto le donnine che erano con me?


----------



## lolapal (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo voglio....lo voglio....che tutto il mondo mi veda...finchè ciulo....ah grandio...quale nuovo immensa scelleratezza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Però cosa mi succede se metto su youtube i filmeti che nel corso della vita ho fatto?
> Cioè si arrabbiano tanto le donnine che erano con me?


Credo proprio, conte, che se lo fai poi vorranno fare i conti...


----------



## lolapal (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu non fai altro che mentire.
> Perché non le dici tutto quello che sai e come lo sai?
> Finirebbe tutto? E come può continuare così?


Ciao Luca82. 
Sono anche io dell'idea che dovresti dire a tua moglie come e perché e cosa sai, perché, se veramente vuoi recuperare il rapporto con lei e sei convinto di poter ricominciare, allora la sincerità è l'arma migliore per scoprire chi hai veramente davanti. E anche lei lo saprebbe, chi ha davanti.
Certe volte ci si perde nell'illusione di conoscere chi abbiamo accanto, mentre invece non è così. Può succedere di scoprire di essere innamorati di una persona che non c'è o che non c'è più. Allora poi scegliamo di rimanere, perché ci può anche piacere questa persona diversa. Chissà...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo proprio, conte, che se lo fai poi vorranno fare i conti...


Perchè si vede la celluloide delle cellulite?

Ma ne ho uno in cui una recita una poesia...

Conte il tuo pene mi è diletto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu non fai altro che mentire.
> Perché non le dici tutto quello che sai e come lo sai?
> Finirebbe tutto? E come può continuare così?


Eh no mia cara lui omette....
Quello che oggidì è il segreto di pulcinella...
Dicono che con Google maps, ti sgamino subito dove sei...

Speta che ti cerco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no mia cara lui omette....
> Quello che oggidì è il segreto di pulcinella...
> *Dicono che con Google maps, ti sgamino subito dove sei...*
> 
> Speta che ti cerco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



paura.


Disattivo tutto.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi racconto la mia storia.
> Ho 30 anni, lei 28. Siamo stati fidanzati per 7 anni e sposati da 4. Fino a un mese fa tutto procedeva normalmente tra di noi, viaggi, uscite con gli amici, e la ns. relazione che procedeva abbastanza bene...dico abbastanza perchè da un po di tempo vedevo lei molto piu presa dal lavoro, rientrava a casa sempre piu tardi e quindi ho incominciato ad insospettirmi. Premetto che nel suo ufficio sono 3, due donne e un ragazzo. La sera prima di venire a letto stava un po in bagno per i fatti suoi...e questo tutte le sere, non si staccava mai dal cellulare "aziendale"...cosi i sospetti che qualcosa non andasse aumentavano. Grazie ad un programma installato sul suo el (e mai utilizzato fino a quel momento) potevo vedere sempre dov'era e sentire l'audio dal cel...ebbene una sera erano le 20.30/21.00 lei doveva essere ancora a lavoro e invece...la trovo ad una ventina di km dalla sede di lavoro...ascolto l'audio e...stava facendo "appasionatamente l'amore con il collega"...controllando gli spostamenti ne è emerso che la stessa cosa era suuccessa altre 2 volte...in quel momento mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi sembrava di essere in un incubo...e io continuavo a sentirli far l'amore...pensando a come mi sarei dovuto comportare l'ho aspettata a casa...rientrata ovviamente ha detto che era stata impegnata a lavoro come al solito...le ho quindi fatto capire che io sapevo, e lei mi diceve le cose un po per volta, senza però mai dirmi tutto. Mi diceva che nell'ultimo periodo tra noi c'era crisi e lei ne parlava con il collega e si trovava bene a parlarne con lui...alla fine ci siamo sentiti entrambi molto scossi dall'accaduto ma lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa per quanto fatto. Avevo comunque deciso di darle un'altra possibilità, anche se stavamo male entrambi...ora è passato circa un mese, lei torna a casa e sembra piu serena di prima, non abbiamo ancora mai fatto l'amore, mi dice che la manca ma non come dovrebbe realmente, è confusa, vorrebbe sparire dal mondo intero...ma la cosa più brutta è che io potendola sentire con quel programma mi accorgo che esce da lavoro e chiama lui e gli parla di noi e lui le dice di lasciarmi e che a lei ci pensa lui. Insomma lei continua a stare con entrambi, probabilmente facendo male a tutti in primis a lei! Io continuo a sopportare solo perchè sono fermamente convinto che la ns. storia (meravigliosa fino a quel momento) possa ricominciare, ma per farlo bisogna essere in 2...e per ora lei non fa altro che mentire, mentire e mentire...


a me queste donne davvero non le capisco... Hai una persona che ti dice che sa e che vuole recuperare ... E lei che fa??continua beata... Poi tu non sei una persona...ma LA persona.... Da quello che dici siete cresciuti praticamente insieme... Ma purtroppo questo è il brutto di quando non si sono fatte abbastanza esperienze prima della storia seria, per logica se lei sta con te da quando aveva 17 anni ,tu sei stato forse il primo e l'unico...e mentre tu hai preso in mano la tua vita e sei cresciuto... Accanto ti ritrovi una adolescente che si lascia "infinocchiare" dal primo che arriva... Perché lei dovrebbe preferire lui a te??che torto le hai fatto?? 
non vedo molto purtroppo da recuperare in questa storia... Lei non ti ha parlato di un suo malessere...questo vuol dire che ormai non siete una coppia da moltissimo tempo... Coppia è condivisione... Bè sei cmq giovane, questa esperienza ti fortifica molto... Cmq stare li ad ascoltarli non ti aiuterà di certo a recuperarla... Anzi questa potrà pure pensa"che cretino sa e rimane"... Scusa la franchezza...ma lei dovrebbe essere la tua donna,non la figlia a cui dire "non vedere il tizio" quindi pugno duro, prendi la situazione in mano e mandala a c.... Se vorrà saprà come recuperare..sempre che tu sarai disposto...


----------



## feather (8 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lei non ti ha parlato di un suo malessere...questo vuol dire che ormai non siete una coppia da moltissimo tempo... Coppia è condivisione...


Sono l'ultimo che dovrebbe parlare ma.. sottoscrivo. 
Coppia è condivisione. E voi non siete più una coppia. Fa pensare alla mia situazione... E purtroppo temo sia molto vero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2013)

Invece installare un software spia ad insaputa di tua moglie non è tradimento, vero?
Scommetto che lei non ha la possibilità di ascoltare te.


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Invece installare un software spia ad insaputa di tua moglie non è tradimento, vero?
> Scommetto che lei non ha la possibilità di ascoltare te.


Per scoprire un inganno ci vuole un altro inganno. Poi ha cominciato lei... Una discussione sui limiti oltre i quali non ci si deve spingere per scoprire un tradimento potrebbe essere interessante. Secondo me non c'è limite e tutto è lecito, chi si comporta male è giusto che si aspetti altrettanto. Non si può applicare il garantismo a chi sta sparando sulla folla.

Che poi si faccia più male a se stessi è libero arbitrio, il conto da pagare per il proprio illecito.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per scoprire un inganno ci vuole un altro inganno. Poi ha cominciato lei... Una discussione sui limiti oltre i quali non ci si deve spingere per scoprire un tradimento potrebbe essere interessante. Secondo me non c'è limite e tutto è lecito, chi si comporta male è giusto che si aspetti altrettanto. Non si può applicare il garantismo a chi sta sparando sulla fo
> Che poi si faccia più male a se stessi è libero arbitrio, il conto da pagare per il proprio illecito.


Anche secondo me non c'è limite. Però chi inganna non può parlare di inganni. E secondo me ha iniziato lui col software: se installi una spia o scopri i piaceri del voyeurismo oppure molli il partner senza troppe storie,, visto che hai commesso un reato


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per scoprire un inganno ci vuole un altro inganno. Poi ha cominciato lei... Una discussione sui limiti oltre i quali non ci si deve spingere per scoprire un tradimento potrebbe essere interessante. Secondo me non c'è limite e tutto è lecito, chi si comporta male è giusto che si aspetti altrettanto. Non si può applicare il garantismo a chi sta sparando sulla folla.
> 
> Che poi si faccia più male a se stessi è libero arbitrio, il conto da pagare per il proprio illecito.


non lo farei mai ma per me stessa.
sarebbe un'umiliazione ben peggiore del tradimento vedermi ridotta in questo modo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per scoprire un inganno ci vuole un altro inganno. Poi ha cominciato lei... Una discussione sui limiti oltre i quali non ci si deve spingere per scoprire un tradimento potrebbe essere interessante. Secondo me non c'è limite e tutto è lecito, chi si comporta male è giusto che si aspetti altrettanto. Non si può applicare il garantismo a chi sta sparando sulla folla.
> 
> Che poi si faccia più male a se stessi è libero arbitrio, il conto da pagare per il proprio illecito.


Del resto chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E quanto è bella la vita di coppia quando diventa un gioco tra ciapascapa o guardie e ladri...mi beco e ti putana....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche secondo me non c'è limite. Però chi inganna non può parlare di inganni. E secondo me ha iniziato lui col software: se installi una spia o scopri i piaceri del voyeurismo oppure molli il partner senza troppe storie,, visto che hai commesso un reato


Ma queste cose suonano nelle mie orecchie
come l'applicazione moderna del detto di mio nonno...
Ti pesta la dona
che lei sa già il parchè.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo farei mai ma per me stessa.
> sarebbe un'umiliazione ben peggiore del tradimento vedermi ridotta in questo modo


Quoto


----------



## feather (8 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma quale programma permette di sentire l'audio?
> è una follia averlo inventato (se esiste veramente) averlo installato e soprattutto ascoltare!
> c'è un limite a tutto credo, ma non per la privacy, ma per quello che ci si auto-infligge


Tecnicamente non è difficile. L'iPhone per esempio fa la geolocalizzazione nativamente. Basta avere la password del suo Apple ID. Per l'audio immagino ci voglia il jailbreak, poi sono certo esistano app allo scopo.

Io non lo farei mai, non tanto per rispetto alla privacy o altri vincoli morali, ma semplicemente perché credo che basti guardare tua moglie negli occhi per sapere se sei becco.
Infatti lui ha installato l'app perché il sospetto già ce l'aveva. Secondo me la conferma su carta bollata è semplicemente superflua. Se ti viene il dubbio di essere becco probabilmente lo sei.


----------



## tesla (8 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Invece installare un software spia ad insaputa di tua moglie non è tradimento, vero?
> Scommetto che lei non ha la possibilità di ascoltare te.


ma cos'è questo sofismo da coscienza sporca?
ma per favore non diciamo vaccate.
buonismo e garantismo da quattro soldi


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

Quand'è che arriva la parte "chiedimi dove l'ho acquistato (il software)"?


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quand'è che arriva la parte "chiedimi dove l'ho acquistato (il software)"?


ma 
fatti gli affari tuoi, eddai.
Che il mondo è pieno di invorniti che lo compra.

(io comunque ho disattivato tutto. Anche se ormai sono sempre dove dico.)


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma
> fatti gli affari tuoi, eddai.
> Che il mondo è pieno di invorniti che lo compra.
> 
> (io comunque ho disattivato tutto. Anche se ormai sono sempre dove dico.)



Ciao zoccoletta, felice di vederti


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao zoccoletta, felice di vederti


:mrgreen:

ciao.
Sto girellando e leggendo.
Vi sono mancata?
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma
> fatti gli affari tuoi, eddai.
> Che il mondo è pieno di invorniti che lo compra.
> 
> (io comunque ho disattivato tutto. Anche se ormai sono sempre dove dico.)


Io più che altro lo dicevo per gli sveglioni che rispondono pure seriamente e per i beoni traditi che non ce la fanno tipo Tesla la quale magari riterrebbe lecito pure un Guantanamo specifico e destinato unicamente a far confessare i presunti traditori, e se non ne convieni sei una buonista d'accatto e pure di merda.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> ciao.
> Sto girellando e leggendo.
> ...



UN SACCO.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io più che altro lo dicevo per gli sveglioni che rispondono pure seriamente e per i beoni traditi che non ce la fanno tipo Tesla la quale magari* riterrebbe lecito pure un Guantanamo specifico e destinato unicamente a far confessare i presunti traditori,* e se non ne convieni sei una buonista d'accatto e pure di merda.



ahahahahahahahah!  Il neretto mi ha fatto catapultare!
(tra l'altro lei mi vedeva tutta in pelle nera e fruste. Io che non esco mai senza le mia ciglia finte e i brillantini sparsi ovunque)

Minchia ma che ti è successo?
Ti hanno fatto un soffocotto a super squalo 12 e ti hanno ridotto il murenone a brandelli?
Se non convengo con te sono una buonista d'accatto e pure di merda?
Gesù santo.

La battuta mi ha fatto ridere perchè si. Molto spesso le risposte di Tesla danno quell'immagine ma non è che lei lo neghi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quand'è che arriva la parte "chiedimi dove l'ho acquistato (il software)"?


Ce ne sono tanti di spy. Per i voyeur in abbinamento danno questo https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.mga.parquimetro&hl=it


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> ciao.
> Sto girellando e leggendo.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo sofismo da coscienza sporca?
> ma per favore non diciamo vaccate.
> buonismo e garantismo da quattro soldi


Deduco che tu non avresti problemi a farti spiare dal tuo partner. Se è così, tanto di cappello.  Viceversa, anche le tue sono vaccate.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ce ne sono tanti di spy. Per i voyeur in abbinamento danno questo https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.mga.parquimetro&hl=it


Ok dopo questo non c'è più limite a nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah!  Il neretto mi ha fatto catapultare!
> (tra l'altro lei mi vedeva tutta in pelle nera e fruste. Io che non esco mai senza le mia ciglia finte e i brillantini sparsi ovunque)
> 
> Minchia ma che ti è successo?
> ...


Mannò, era per il discorso del buonismo e garantismo da due soldi a convenienza.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> ciao.
> Sto girellando e leggendo.
> ...


Si


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, era per il discorso del buonismo e garantismo da due soldi a convenienza.


aihme ... non afferro, dove sta il buonismo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì.


la santa inquisizione sta prendendo piede?

Siamo in minoranza secca?
Stiamo perdendo la guerra?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

devo tornare!

ne rimarrà soltanto uno!


E sarà traditore!


E no cazzo. No.
Con chi tradisce se no?

:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> aihme ... non afferro, dove sta il buonismo.


Appunto. Non c'è. Solo nella testa di Tesla.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, era per il discorso del buonismo e garantismo da due soldi a convenienza.



quindi il murenone è intonso?
Nessun brandello?
sangue?


Per fortuna...:carneval:


----------



## tesla (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto. Non c'è. Solo nella testa di Tesla.


che noioso che sei.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> che noioso che sei.


Ma è vero che t'immagini Tebe in pelle e fruste?


----------



## eagle (8 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me queste donne davvero non le capisco... Hai una persona che ti dice che sa e che vuole recuperare ... E lei che fa??continua beata... Poi tu non sei una persona...ma LA persona.... Da quello che dici siete cresciuti praticamente insieme... Ma purtroppo questo è il brutto di quando non si sono fatte abbastanza esperienze prima della storia seria, per logica se lei sta con te da quando aveva 17 anni ,tu sei stato forse il primo e l'unico...e mentre tu hai preso in mano la tua vita e sei cresciuto... Accanto ti ritrovi una adolescente che si lascia "infinocchiare" dal primo che arriva... Perché lei dovrebbe preferire lui a te??che torto le hai fatto??
> non vedo molto purtroppo da recuperare in questa storia... Lei non ti ha parlato di un suo malessere...questo vuol dire che ormai non siete una coppia da moltissimo tempo... Coppia è condivisione... Bè sei cmq giovane, questa esperienza ti fortifica molto... Cmq stare li ad ascoltarli non ti aiuterà di certo a recuperarla... Anzi questa potrà pure pensa"che cretino sa e rimane"... Scusa la franchezza...ma lei dovrebbe essere la tua donna,non la figlia a cui dire "non vedere il tizio" quindi pugno duro, prendi la situazione in mano e mandala a c.... Se vorrà saprà come recuperare..sempre che tu sarai disposto...


Smetti quanto prima di spiarla. Quello che dovevi sapere ormai lo sai. E' stata una pugnalata alle spalle ma ora devi essere forte, con te e con lei. Parlale con sincerità ma anche con molta fermezza, dalle un tempo limite per rientrare nel matrimonio. Anche per lei sarà difficile ma se tiene ancora un po' a te inizierà il suo percorso di riavvicinamento, lentamente ma lo farà. Un grande in bocca al lupo!


----------



## tesla (8 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che t'immagini Tebe in pelle e fruste?


si sempre, appena spengo la luce, l'immagine di tebe che sculaccia mattia vestito di latex, mi toglie il sonno


----------



## eagle (8 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo sofismo da coscienza sporca?
> ma per favore non diciamo vaccate.
> buonismo e garantismo da quattro soldi


:up:


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

ammesso che sia vera la storia del software è paradigmatico come ci si sia soffermati su questo deplorevole comportamento da spie della cia di quart'ordine. se lui avesse scoperto che lei al posto di tradirlo fosse una serial killer non ci si soffermerebbe. ma sono anche sicuro che se questo fosse un forum con la presenza di serial killers la loro attenzione si sarebbe soffermata sul deplorevole comportamento di lui. detto questo sarà anche paradigmatico il futuro soffermarsi sul parallelismo volutamente esagerato e iperbolico tra una traditrice e un serial killer


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ammesso che sia vera la storia del software è paradigmatico come ci si sia soffermati su questo deplorevole comportamento da spie della cia di quart'ordine. se lui avesse scoperto che lei al posto di tradirlo fosse una serial killer non ci si soffermerebbe. ma sono anche sicuro che se questo fosse un forum con la presenza di serial killers la loro attenzione si sarebbe soffermata sul deplorevole comportamento di lui. detto questo sarà anche paradigmatico il futuro soffermarsi sul parallelismo volutamente esagerato e iperbolico tra una traditrice e un serial killer


Ti quoto assai!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> si sempre, appena spengo la luce, l'immagine di tebe che sculaccia mattia vestito di latex, mi toglie il sonno


A chi lo dici. Brrr.


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti quoto assai!


ti fa ridere quotarmi assai?


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ti fa ridere quotarmi assai?


Naaa. Quando non sei in picco e spegni la macchina del fango mi trovo spesso in accordo con te


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Comunque Luca, questo che hai scritto è solo uno sfogo oppure cerchi consigli?
Dal canto mio, ti direi di smetterla di ascoltare tua moglie e dille apertamente che sai (se vuoi dirle in che modo sei venuto a conoscenza vedi un po' te, ma se vuoi recuperare il tuo matrimonio e focalizzarti solo su questo e visto che ornai il "danno" è fatto, io ometterei di confessarlo. Almeno per ora) che ha una storia col suo collega e che non è solo un confessore.
Io non lo farei (recuperare) ma io sono io e non Luca.
*Non hai figli (se non ho capito male)*, sei giovane. Rifatti una vita da un'altra parte. In ogni caso, un milione di in bocca al lupo


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Naaa. Quando non sei in picco e spegni la macchina del fango mi trovo spesso in accordo con te


:up:


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ammesso che sia vera la storia del software è paradigmatico come ci si sia soffermati su questo deplorevole comportamento da spie della cia di quart'ordine. se lui avesse scoperto che lei al posto di tradirlo fosse una serial killer non ci si soffermerebbe. ma sono anche sicuro che se questo fosse un forum con la presenza di serial killers la loro attenzione si sarebbe soffermata sul deplorevole comportamento di lui. detto questo sarà anche paradigmatico il futuro soffermarsi sul parallelismo volutamente esagerato e iperbolico tra una traditrice e un serial killer


Dipende, se la traditrice divora l'amante dopo la copulazione ci può anche stare il parallelismo iperbolico (fa anche molto ragnatela).


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo farei mai ma per me stessa.
> sarebbe un'umiliazione ben peggiore del tradimento vedermi ridotta in questo modo


Il tradimento non è un'umiliazione, se lo scopri in tempi ragionevoli. Se invece di mangiare la foglia preferisci tenerti il tarlo, de gustibus...visto che i bruchi diventano farfalle chissà......


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, se la traditrice divora l'amante dopo la copulazione ci può anche stare il parallelismo iperbolico (fa anche molto ragnatela).


ma non sarebbe più iperbolico


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è un'umiliazione, se lo scopri in tempi ragionevoli.* Se invece di mangiare la foglia preferisci tenerti il tarlo,* de gustibus...visto che i bruchi diventano farfalle chissà......


affatto, ma a viso aperto e affrontando  e parlando , senza ledere la mia dignità nell'ascolto degli amplessi



certo che non è il tradimento che mi umilia....sono io al momento stesso in cui mi costringo ad agire nell'ombra esattamente come chi mi tradisce


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> affatto, ma a viso aperto e affrontando  e parlando , senza ledere la mia dignità nell'ascolto degli amplessi


ma forse è meglio. magari gli verrà a nausea e sarà (sarebbe) più facile darle un bel calcio in culo (nel caso)


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> ciao.
> Sto girellando e leggendo.
> ...


si, bentornata


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ammesso che sia vera la storia del software è paradigmatico come ci si sia soffermati su questo deplorevole comportamento da spie della cia di quart'ordine. se lui avesse scoperto che lei al posto di tradirlo fosse una serial killer non ci si soffermerebbe. ma sono anche sicuro che se questo fosse un forum con la presenza di serial killers la loro attenzione si sarebbe soffermata sul deplorevole comportamento di lui. detto questo sarà anche paradigmatico il futuro soffermarsi sul parallelismo volutamente esagerato e iperbolico tra una traditrice e un serial killer


quoto e smeraldo, ma non oso aggiungere faccine.


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> affatto, ma a viso aperto e affrontando  e parlando , senza ledere la mia dignità nell'ascolto degli amplessi
> 
> 
> 
> certo che non è il tradimento che mi umilia....sono io al momento stesso in cui mi costringo ad agire nell'ombra esattamente come chi mi tradisce


Beh si, su questo sono d'accordo, una volta avuta la prova del tradimento, proseguire non è sano. Do per scontato che ottenuta la risposta uno non stia più a spiare, a meno che non cerchi prove documentabili o altro. Una persona che spia per raccogliere dati, e una vota ottenuti continua a spiare, o non è sana, oppure fa parte del gioco.

Agisci nell'ombra perchè sei inquieta, hai dei dubbi, e cerchi di superarli. È come quando ti senti poco bene e ti fai una ecografia, o una TAC. Cerchi risposte a dubbi che ti attanagliano. Speri sempre che non sia quello che temi. Io ho scoperto il tradimento attraverso un keylogger, ma ti garantisco che per quanto mi sia informato su cosa fosse, me lo sia scaricato, lo abbia installato sul MIO pc personale, mai mi sarei aspettato quello che ci ho trovato poi. 

È la differenza tra la realtà e l'immaginazione. Pensavo di trovarci solo conversazioni noiose e pettegolezzi da amiche....invece ... è stato un 11 settembre...anche se era un 5 febbraio.... 

Mi sento in colpa? No, stavo condividendo la mia vita con quella persona...compresa una bambina...

Provo solo schifo per queste cose, e mi compiaccio di non farne parte. C'è chi sceglie l'eccellenza e chi la mediocrità, io ho scelto la prima, a costo di rinunciare ad una favolosa scopata... che vale zero...rispetto agli impegni che si assumono con il prossimo. Se la tua parola vale zero, vali zero anche tu.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si, su questo sono d'accordo, una volta avuta la prova del tradimento, proseguire non è sano. Do per scontato che ottenuta la risposta uno non stia più a spiare, a meno che non cerchi prove documentabili o altro. Una persona che spia per raccogliere dati, e una vota ottenuti continua a spiare, o non è sana, oppure fa parte del gioco.
> 
> Agisci nell'ombra perchè sei inquieta, hai dei dubbi, e cerchi di superarli. È come quando ti senti poco bene e ti fai una ecografia, o una TAC. Cerchi risposte a dubbi che ti attanagliano. Speri sempre che non sia quello che temi. Io ho scoperto il tradimento attraverso un keylogger, ma ti garantisco che per quanto mi sia informato su cosa fosse, me lo sia scaricato, lo abbia installato sul MIO pc personale, mai mi sarei aspettato quello che ci ho trovato poi.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

una piccola contraddizione ... perché lo hai fatto realmente alla fine, 
se pensavi di trovare solo conversazioni noiose e pettegolezzi? 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si, su questo sono d'accordo, una volta avuta la prova del tradimento, proseguire non è sano. Do per scontato che ottenuta la risposta uno non stia più a spiare, a meno che non cerchi prove documentabili o altro. Una persona che spia per raccogliere dati, e una vota ottenuti continua a spiare, o non è sana, oppure fa parte del gioco.
> 
> Agisci nell'ombra perchè sei inquieta, hai dei dubbi, e cerchi di superarli. È come quando ti senti poco bene e ti fai una ecografia, o una TAC. Cerchi risposte a dubbi che ti attanagliano. Speri sempre che non sia quello che temi. *Io ho scoperto il tradimento attraverso un keylogger, ma ti garantisco che per quanto mi sia informato su cosa fosse, me lo sia scaricato, lo abbia installato sul MIO pc personale, mai mi sarei aspettato quello che ci ho trovato poi. *
> 
> ...


E cosa ti aspettavi di trovarci esattamente?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si, su questo sono d'accordo, una volta avuta la prova del tradimento, proseguire non è sano. Do per scontato che ottenuta la risposta uno non stia più a spiare, a meno che non cerchi prove documentabili o altro. Una persona che spia per raccogliere dati, e una vota ottenuti continua a spiare, o non è sana, oppure fa parte del gioco.
> 
> Agisci nell'ombra perchè sei inquieta, hai dei dubbi, e cerchi di superarli. È come quando ti senti poco bene e ti fai una ecografia, o una TAC. Cerchi risposte a dubbi che ti attanagliano. Speri sempre che non sia quello che temi. Io ho scoperto il tradimento attraverso un keylogger, ma ti garantisco che per quanto mi sia informato su cosa fosse, me lo sia scaricato, lo abbia installato sul MIO pc personale, mai mi sarei aspettato quello che ci ho trovato poi.
> 
> ...


Zod ma che ne pensi di uno come me,
Che dà per scontato che se facessi intrusioni nella vita privata di lei, nelle cose solo sue, troverei una montagna di cose che non capisco e che non mi piacciono?

Ma proprio perchè io sono l'arcinoto...l'altro è il piaccione intortatore di turno no?


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per scoprire un inganno ci vuole un altro inganno. [...] Secondo me non c'è limite e tutto è lecito, chi si comporta male è giusto che si aspetti altrettanto. [...]





Zod ha detto:


> [...] una volta avuta la prova del tradimento, proseguire non è sano.[...]
> Mi sento in colpa? No, stavo condividendo la mia vita con quella persona...[...]


quoto.
e scusa se ho smembrato così i tuoi post.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto.
> e scusa se ho smembrato così i tuoi post.


Si però con chi si comporta male con noi...
Insomma...
Non è automatico che arrivi altrettanto, altrimenti sarebbe tutto meccanicistico e prevedibile...no?

Invece a noi si aprono molteplici scenari 

Conosco più di un uomo che dopo aver scoperto per caso certe cose
ha fatto finta di nulla...

Poi alla lunga la bolla si estingue...

E ti trovi cose così...
Lei che ti dice...
Ecco visto? Non mi dai attenzioni, dieci anni fa, ho avuto una relazione con un tuo collega e tu manco te ne sei accorto...

E lui risponde...
Ah si?
Si vero non l'ho mai saputo, del resto che me frega a me?

Bon lei andò nel panico totale...
E lui bevendo na birra con me...mi disse...
Visto conte?

L'ho avuta vinta io...

Sai qualìè il tuo male conte?
Dai troppa retta alle femmine...

La cosa che distrusse questa moglie è che sto marito le mostrò nei fatti 
che lui viveva benissimo sia che lei ci fosse
sia che lei non ci fosse no?

E fu mitico quando disse
ma figuriamoci se la me vita dipende dal ben che me vole na dona...ma figuriamoci...

Conte la mia vita dipende
dai schei che go in tasca
e la salute.
Tutto il resto è fuffa.

( io ho imparato da lui e messo in saccoccia)
Ma ammetto è molto gato negli affari...


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

ciao

non capisco tanto. veramente ... cosa spinge.

se la comunicazione non è capace a riportare l'armonia nella coppia,
allora vuol dire che uno dei due non vuole ... 

la cosa, poi, non è chiara di per sé? 
che importanza ha, il motivo ... se non lo comunica?
tanto non va ... e da lì, che cosa si vuole salvare?

sienne


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La cosa che distrusse questa moglie è che sto marito le mostrò nei fatti
> che lui viveva benissimo sia che lei ci fosse
> sia che lei non ci fosse no?
> 
> ...


Si è sposato per avere la serva gratis in casa, questo tuo amico?


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod ma che ne pensi di uno come me,
> Che dà per scontato che se facessi intrusioni nella vita privata di lei, nelle cose solo sue, troverei una montagna di cose che non capisco e che non mi piacciono?
> 
> Ma proprio perchè io sono l'arcinoto...l'altro è il piaccione intortatore di turno no?


Penso che se ci trovi i commenti ai precedenti incontri sessuali, con tanto di cronaca del fatto, e il desiderio del fare la volta successiva, avresti delle buone ragioni per incazzarti... 

Ci sono equilibri di coppia che ammettono il tradimento, forse il tuo è tra questi. Ma ci sono altri equilibri dove non è ammesso.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Zod,

usi a volte dei termini, che non capisco poi bene, come è la situazione.

cioè, "ammesso" ... mi sa tanto di "autorizzare" ... "dare il permesso". 

mi chiedo, quanto spazio realmente hai dato, a lei, per esprimersi?
o a voi, per evolvervi? ... non nel senso, di aprire la coppia, intendiamoci. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> usi a volte dei termini, che non capisco poi bene, come è la situazione.
> 
> ...


Il rapporto del Conte con la moglie ammette una forma di tradimento. Se tra loro due è ammesso è anche lecito. Se non te lo aspetti non è lecito. 

La vita è costellata di problemi pratici, ogni giorno, da risolvere. È nell'affrontare questi problemi e risolverli restando unita, che la coppia cresce e si evolve. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere e scuse. Chi ti accusa di trascurarla in realtà doveva essere mandata a lavorare, perché talune persone mancano proprio del senso della realtà. Per inciso: se io mi sbatto 12 ore al giorno per fare quadrare i conti, mentre tu badi solo a casa e figli, e non rifai manco il letto, e non fai nemmeno la spesa, non aspettarti che sia io a venire da te a chiederti se per caso ti sto trascurando.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Si è sposato per avere la serva gratis in casa, questo tuo amico?


No lui ama sua moglie
Ma il suo non è ammmorrreeee

Ma un amore fatto così
Se ha avuto una relazione
significa che aveva bisogno anche di questo
e va ben così

Del resto a detta sua, lui non si lamenta di lei in nulla...

Quella a cui non va mai bene niente è lei...

Poi ovvio che se scopri che tua moglie è una serial killer
non cerchi in google tradimento.net.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso che se ci trovi i commenti ai precedenti incontri sessuali, con tanto di cronaca del fatto, e il desiderio del fare la volta successiva, avresti delle buone ragioni per incazzarti...
> 
> Ci sono equilibri di coppia che ammettono il tradimento, forse il tuo è tra questi. Ma ci sono altri equilibri dove non è ammesso.


Aspetta io ho sempre ribadito che non voglio saperne...
Quindi neanche vado in cerca...no?

Perchè se poi per caso leggo ste robe...
Non sarei MAI capace di dirle guarda che ho scoperto ste robe di te...

Perchè lei mi direbbe...
Sei andato a rovistare nelle mie robe?
Avevi diritto di farlo?
Era tuo dovere?

Si mi rendo conto che in altri equilibri ciò non è concesso
Ma io riterrei quegli equilibri troppo rischiosi e fragili...

Cioè io ho sempre notato che le donne tradiscono con una facilità e leggerezza spaventosa...

Quindi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il rapporto del Conte con la moglie ammette una forma di tradimento. Se tra loro due è ammesso è anche lecito. Se non te lo aspetti non è lecito.
> 
> La vita è costellata di problemi pratici, ogni giorno, da risolvere. È nell'affrontare questi problemi e risolverli restando unita, che la coppia cresce e si evolve. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere e scuse. Chi ti accusa di trascurarla in realtà doveva essere mandata a lavorare, perché talune persone mancano proprio del senso della realtà. Per inciso: se io mi sbatto 12 ore al giorno per fare quadrare i conti, mentre tu badi solo a casa e figli, e non rifai manco il letto, e non fai nemmeno la spesa, non aspettarti che sia io a venire da te a chiederti se per caso ti sto trascurando.


E ma loro intendono un altro tipo di attenzioni...no?
Tu dopo dodici ore di lavoro devi essere preso dalla smania
di voler ascoltare da lei la sua oretta di lamento quotidiano...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una piccola contraddizione ... perché lo hai fatto realmente alla fine,
> se pensavi di trovare solo conversazioni noiose e pettegolezzi?
> ...


Avere dei dubbi non significa avere delle colpe. 

Se il tuo macellaio ti vende al prezzo del controfiletto della carne insipida e dura, non ti viene qualche dubbio? Siamo capaci di dubitare dei nostri genitori che ci hanno cresciuti a sacrifici, figuriamoci se non possiamo dubitare della madre dei nostri figli.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il rapporto del Conte con la moglie ammette una forma di tradimento. Se tra loro due è ammesso è anche lecito. Se non te lo aspetti non è lecito.
> 
> La vita è costellata di problemi pratici, ogni giorno, da risolvere. È nell'affrontare questi problemi e risolverli restando unita, che la coppia cresce e si evolve. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere e scuse. Chi ti accusa di trascurarla in realtà doveva essere mandata a lavorare, perché talune persone mancano proprio del senso della realtà. Per inciso: se io mi sbatto 12 ore al giorno per fare quadrare i conti, *mentre tu badi solo a casa e figli, e non rifai manco il letto, e non fai nemmeno la spesa,* non aspettarti che sia io a venire da te a chiederti se per caso ti sto trascurando.



Ciao

Scusa Zod, non conosco la tua situazione ecc. 

ma il "solo", proprio non mi piace. 

io mi sono spaccata la schiena! e avevo SOLO una figlia, una casa 6 gatti 
e un compagno, che aveva bisogno di non so quanti spazi ... perché poverino,
lui lavorava ... 
cioè, parlo proprio di spazi grandi ... oltre al fatto, che gli servivo a fare 
la sua "igiene psicologica" ... 
non sempre, sono stata capace ... a fare tutto. la rimarca vi era ... 
tu hai tempo ... ecc. 
non avete idea, a volte, cosa comporta ... 

comunque, deduco ... che non parlavate la stessa lingua ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Avere dei dubbi non significa avere delle colpe.
> 
> Se il tuo macellaio ti vende al prezzo del controfiletto della carne insipida e dura, non ti viene qualche dubbio? Siamo capaci di dubitare dei nostri genitori che ci hanno cresciuti a sacrifici, figuriamoci se non possiamo dubitare della madre dei nostri figli.



Ciao Zod,

non ci siamo capiti ... o io non mi sono spiegata.

tu non hai parlato di dubbi, bensì, che pensavi di trovare solo delle "fesserie". 
da lì ... mi sono chiesta, se parti con questa idea, perché controlli. 

nel tuo caso ... la comunicazione, proprio il VOI mancava, secondo me. 

a proposito ... parlo da ex-tradita ... perché da tradita è da un pò che non mi sento più. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Scusa Zod, non conosco la tua situazione ecc.
> 
> ...


infatti, io parlo italiano, lei dialetto...

ho colleghe che lavorano 8 ore al giorno, con figli piccoli. Da loro me lo aspetto che possano non fare la spesa, no rifare il letto, esaurirsi.... Ma se trovi il tempo per tradire, perché non lo trovi anche per rifare i letti e fare la spesa... fai il tuo dovere, poi scopa con chi ti pare, e affanculo pure!!

Non parlo di te...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il rapporto del Conte con la moglie ammette una forma di tradimento. Se tra loro due è ammesso è anche lecito. Se non te lo aspetti non è lecito.
> 
> La vita è costellata di problemi pratici, ogni giorno, da risolvere. È nell'affrontare questi problemi e risolverli restando unita, che la coppia cresce e si evolve. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere e scuse. Chi ti accusa di trascurarla in realtà doveva essere mandata a lavorare, perché talune persone mancano proprio del senso della realtà. Per inciso:* se io mi sbatto 12 ore al giorno per fare quadrare i conti, mentre tu badi solo a casa e figli, e non rifai manco il letto, e non fai nemmeno la spesa,* non aspettarti che sia io a venire da te a chiederti se per caso ti sto trascurando.


ma queste cose gliele avevi fatte presenti?


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

ciao Zod,

scusa ... non ho notato, che è ancora la rabbia che parla. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> non ci siamo capiti ... o io non mi sono spiegata.
> 
> ...


Con la stessa logica con cui mi faccio gli esami del sangue... non per sapere che morirò dopo un mese. Se esistessero simili certezze, allora davvero non si indagherebbe, troppa paura, si chiuderebbero gli occhi pur di non vedere. Certe cose fan troppo male.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Con la stessa logica con cui mi faccio gli esami del sangue... non per sapere che morirò dopo un mese. Se esistessero simili certezze, allora davvero non si indagherebbe, troppa paura, si chiuderebbero gli occhi pur di non vedere. Certe cose fan troppo male.



Ciao Zod,

questa velata intendevo. 
controllo tanto per ... un gioco a dadi, ma non penso, ma non si sa ecc. 

che rapporto è? non voglio dare a te delle colpe, o giudicarti o non so ... 
qualcosa ti ha portato lì. se è, perché di tuo sei diffidente ... rifletti bene, 
già questo mette di suo una barriera tra te e una tua compagna ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao Zod,
> 
> scusa ... non ho notato, che è ancora la rabbia che parla.
> 
> sienne


non è rabbia, è sdegno. Io alla fine ci ho soltanto guadagnato. Mi spiace per mia figlia... è mi schifa pensare che certe persone sappiano vendersi così bene, da conquistare la fiducia altrui. Persone che a guardare le parole gli daresti l'anima, ma a guardare ai fatti le prenderesti a calci in culo. Solo che ai fatti ormai ci guardano in pochi.

Eppure i fatti sono oggettivi, le chiacchiere invece sono soggettive...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma queste cose gliele avevi fatte presenti?


Stavo per fare la stessa domanda.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> non è rabbia, è sdegno. Io alla fine ci ho soltanto guadagnato. Mi spiace per mia figlia... è mi schifa pensare che certe persone sappiano vendersi così bene, da conquistare la fiducia altrui. Persone che a guardare le parole gli daresti l'anima, ma a guardare ai fatti le prenderesti a calci in culo. Solo che ai fatti ormai ci guardano in pochi.
> 
> Eppure i fatti sono oggettivi, le chiacchiere invece sono soggettive...



Ciao

chiacchiera, chi ha il lusso di farlo ... o se la racconta, per non dover cambiare. 
ma a volte, uno scambio di battute ci vogliono, proprio per prendere distanza ecc. 
e anche capire il tutto ... 

si vende bene? in base a cosa? e cosa ne guadagna? ... 
non tira per tutta la vita questo gioco. e prima o poi, anche lei dovrà pagare le bollette.

bada a tua figlia ... e falle capire, che tu per lei ci sei!

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> questa velata intendevo.
> controllo tanto per ... un gioco a dadi, ma non penso, ma non si sa ecc.
> ...


Sembra il principio di indeterminazione applicato ai rapporti umani  Tanto più cerchi di capire se una persona ti tradisce, tanto più è probabile che ti tradirà. La verità semplice è che noti cose strane, chiedi spiegazioni, ottieni risposte poco chiare, indaghi cercando di capire cosa succede. Ma senza aspettarti per forza il tradimento. Magari una si è appassionata di mtb ma ha paura a dirti che ha speso 1200 euro per una bici.


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> non è rabbia, è sdegno. Io alla fine ci ho soltanto guadagnato. Mi spiace per mia figlia... è mi schifa pensare che certe persone sappiano vendersi così bene, da conquistare la fiducia altrui. Persone che a guardare le parole gli daresti l'anima, ma a guardare ai fatti le prenderesti a calci in culo. Solo che ai fatti ormai ci guardano in pochi.
> 
> *Eppure i fatti sono oggettivi, le chiacchiere invece sono soggettive...*


che dire.....questo concetto dovrebbe essere scolpito nella mente di tutti. purtroppo le parole spesso sono tenute in troppa considerazione. da troppi e di troppo


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sembra il principio di indeterminazione applicato ai rapporti umani  Tanto più cerchi di capire se una persona ti tradisce, tanto più è probabile che ti tradirà. La verità semplice è che noti cose strane, chiedi spiegazioni, ottieni risposte poco chiare, indaghi cercando di capire cosa succede. Ma senza aspettarti per forza il tradimento. Magari una si è appassionata di mtb ma ha paura a dirti che ha speso 1200 euro per una bici.



Ciao

ehh, lo so ... ma un'idea del genere, non mi ha toccato neanche un pensiero. 
non so, lui è una persona a posto, ha il cuore veramente sul lato giusto. 
ma non ha saputo gestire ... neanche il dopo ... e solo ora mi rendo conto,
che lui in primis ... non sa gestire se stesso ... peccato. ma così non va. 

beh, che dire, la sorte mi ha teso una mano. 
lui ha lasciato il conto mail aperto sul mio pc. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> che dire.....questo concetto dovrebbe essere scolpito nella mente di tutti. purtroppo le parole spesso sono tenute in troppa considerazione. da troppi e di troppo


Ciao

beh, quella frase vale solo fino ad un certo punto. 

se ti comunico che non ci arrivo ... 
e tu guardi solo i fatti e mi dici, fannullona ... 

e io inizio a discutere per spiegare, che non ci arrivo ... ecc. 

prima di arrivare a dei fatti, vi è un processo ... che va considerato. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh, lo so ... ma un'idea del genere, non mi ha toccato neanche un pensiero.
> non so, lui è una persona a posto, ha il cuore veramente sul lato giusto.
> ...


Tu della tua vita puoi fare ciò che vuoi. Io non giustifico mai. I bambini si, gli adolescenti si, ogni età ha le sue beghe. Ma da adulti, giustificare un adulto definendolo incapace di gestire se stesso, è un offesa per lui e per te, che come ogni donna sogni di poterlo cambiare. Non so la vostra età, ma dopo i trenta nessuno può cambiare più secondo me. Ma se ti fa stare bene fai bene a credere ciò a cui credi.

Superata una certa età non esistono giustificazioni secondo me, perché da minorenni si può essere incapaci di gestire, fino ai 25 si possono pagare i conti di una adolescenza complessa, ma anche fino ai trenta. Dopo no, dopo si è farina del proprio sacco.


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, quella frase vale solo fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> ...


certo. qualsiasi cosa ha una relatività. intendevo che nel considerare una questione se vi sono dei fatti da considerare, le parole stanno quasi a zero


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu della tua vita puoi fare ciò che vuoi. Io non giustifico mai. I bambini si, gli adolescenti si, ogni età ha le sue beghe. Ma da adulti, giustificare un adulto definendolo incapace di gestire se stesso, è un offesa per lui e per te, che come ogni donna sogni di poterlo cambiare. Non so la vostra età, ma dopo i trenta nessuno può cambiare più secondo me. Ma se ti fa stare bene fai bene a credere ciò a cui credi.
> 
> Superata una certa età non esistono giustificazioni secondo me, perché da minorenni si può essere incapaci di gestire, fino ai 25 si possono pagare i conti di una adolescenza complessa, ma anche fino ai trenta. Dopo no, dopo si è farina del proprio sacco.


Ciao
non è nessuna offesa. lui ha delle difficoltà e non le vuole affrontare, e non sono di poca portata. 
cambiare io? ma quando mai! ... ha potuto essere come ha voluto, perché così l'ho voluto.
uno libero ... e che mi dicesse come e quando ... 
non è così semplice come la metti. le persone cambiano. si affrontano cose, che alcuni li fa andare 
a destra altri a sinistra. ha una depressione brutta, ma non vuole farsi curare ... e ha iniziato 
a spendere e spandere ... quattro anni gli sono stata a canto. ma così non va. bisogna accettare,
che le cose cambiano ... 

ma quanto mai noi rimaniamo sempre gli stessi! 
per favore, no. Io a me la possibilità di cambiare me la do, tutti i giorni. 
dipende dalla situazione che affronti ... 


sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però con chi si comporta male con noi...
> Insomma...
> Non è automatico che arrivi altrettanto, altrimenti sarebbe tutto meccanicistico e prevedibile...no?
> 
> ...


beh una coppia ben assortita. lei che va con un altro e lui che vive bene anche senza di lei. non fanno prima a mollarsi?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> beh una coppia ben assortita. lei che va con un altro e lui che vive bene anche senza di lei. non fanno prima a mollarsi?


Ma è lei quella che ha paura di essere mollata da lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dimmidinò (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è lei quella che ha paura di essere mollata da lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh penso ben che ha paura!
vive con uno a cui non cambia niente che lei ci sia o no..

vabbè va, non so la storia, non mi immischio


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> Non è automatico che arrivi altrettanto, altrimenti sarebbe tutto meccanicistico e prevedibile...no?
> 
> Invece a noi si aprono molteplici scenari [...]


Infatti parlo per me. 
Tu e il tuo amico avete un'idea di tradimento e agite in un modo. Io ne ho un'altra e mi sono comportata diversamente.
 Sempre con il cervello acceso, eh. Non per un principio di causa ed effetto.



contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> ma figuriamoci se la me vita dipende dal ben che me vole na dona...ma figuriamoci...
> 
> Conte la mia vita dipende
> ...


Si...soldi e salute non fanno schifo. E nemmeno la mia vita dipende da quanto sono amata dal mio forse-compagno. Però è la persona con cui ho voluto condividerne una parte. 
Mi ha fatto male, tanto male. 
A me queste cose non scivolano addosso come se fossero il nulla.


----------



## feather (9 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Conte la mia vita dipende
> dai schei che go in tasca
> e la salute.
> Tutto il resto è fuffa.


Il tuo amico non sta vivendo, sta tirando a campare. Che è diverso secondo me. 
Ha troppa paura a vivere per davvero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dà per scontato che se facessi intrusioni nella vita privata di lei, nelle cose solo sue, troverei una montagna di cose che non capisco e che non mi piacciono?


Quoto. 

Se facessimo intrusioni nella vita privata di CHIUNQUE o frugassimo nei loro cassetti o nella cronologia del loro browser, troveremmo una montagna di cose che non capiamo e che non ci piacciono. Non parlo di tradimento, necessariamente.


----------



## zanna (9 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> non è rabbia, è sdegno. Io alla fine ci ho soltanto guadagnato. Mi spiace per mia figlia... è mi schifa pensare che certe persone sappiano vendersi così bene, da conquistare la fiducia altrui. Persone che a guardare le parole gli daresti l'anima, ma a guardare ai fatti le prenderesti a calci in culo. Solo che ai fatti ormai ci guardano in pochi.
> 
> Eppure *i fatti sono oggettivi, le chiacchiere invece sono soggettive*...


Quoto in maniera spasmodica .... e aggiungo pure un "*e che cazzo!!!*"


----------



## Luca82 (9 Settembre 2013)

Se ho deciso di perdonarla è perchè l'amore che provo per lei è veramente immenso. Vi assicuro che la nostra è stata una storia fantastica, qualsiasi coppia di amici ci invidiava. Ma poi come vi ho detto è successo qualcosa che ha fatto rompere l'incantesimo. So che la soluzione più facile sarebbe lasciarla e tanti auguri...ma non credo sia la soluzione migliore. Sono convinto che la ns. storia possa proseguire, e lei spesso me ne da conferma. Il fatto che ancora continui a controllarla è solamente per poter dire a me stesso che non sto facendo una caxxata...però forse avete ragione voi. Non è il modo migliore per recuperare un rapporto. Certo è che se quel maledetto giorno non mi fossi accorto di nulla sfruttando le "nuove tecnologie" forse oggi sarei ancora nel mondo delle favole...
Ho deciso che da oggi non la controllerò più...se mi vorrà tradire nuovamente che faccia pure...avrà perso per sempre qualcosa di grande! 
Oggi cancellerò il post, perchè non posso permettermi che lei legga questa conversazione. 

Vi ringrazio però uno ad uno per i preziosi consigli.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il tuo amico non sta vivendo, sta tirando a campare. Che è diverso secondo me.
> Ha troppa paura a vivere per davvero.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se lo vedessi non diresti così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2013)

Luca82 ha detto:


> Se ho deciso di perdonarla è perchè l'amore che provo per lei è veramente immenso. Vi assicuro che la nostra è stata una storia fantastica, qualsiasi coppia di amici ci invidiava. Ma poi come vi ho detto è successo qualcosa che ha fatto rompere l'incantesimo. So che la soluzione più facile sarebbe lasciarla e tanti auguri...ma non credo sia la soluzione migliore. Sono convinto che la ns. storia possa proseguire, e lei spesso me ne da conferma. Il fatto che ancora continui a controllarla è solamente per poter dire a me stesso che non sto facendo una caxxata...però forse avete ragione voi. Non è il modo migliore per recuperare un rapporto. Certo è che se quel maledetto giorno non mi fossi accorto di nulla sfruttando le "nuove tecnologie" forse oggi sarei ancora nel mondo delle favole...
> Ho deciso che da oggi non la controllerò più...se mi vorrà tradire nuovamente che faccia pure...avrà perso per sempre qualcosa di grande!
> Oggi cancellerò il post, perchè non posso permettermi che lei legga questa conversazione.
> 
> ...


Eccerto la perdoni...
Perchè...
Non sei capace di stare senza di lei
Ovvio

L'ami troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dio me ne scampi da sti amori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (9 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto la perdoni...
> Perchè...
> Non sei capace di stare senza di lei
> Ovvio
> ...


No conte non l'ama troppo .... è convinto di amarla troppo ... la cosa è un pelo diversa


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> No conte non l'ama troppo .... è convinto di amarla troppo ... la cosa è un pelo diversa


El se farà le giovine...
Ma secondo me è meglio farsi le spalle grosse
per potersi dire
va ben me butto dietro pure questa...

Ripeto si può perdonare...

Ma pardiona che prima una venga a piangere
e che mi lavi i piedi con le sue lacrime e gli asciughi con i capelli

perchè possa direl
donna io ti perdono 
perchè molto hai ciulato...
cioè molto hai amato...


----------

